# Interesting Podcast with Film Composer Michael Abels, about the NOPE movie score.



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2022)

https://composer.spitfireaudio.com/...scoring-jordan-peeles-latest-horror-epic-nope


Here is the NOPE, soundtrack for your convenience :




Here is his GET OUT soundtrack :



Here is his US Soundtrack :


----------

